# Catfishn at san jacinto river and 59 AREA?



## ronniewelsh

Does anybody out there have any Knowledge of that area? I want to do some fishing around there when I cant get away to the big lakes (which is most of the time)I live right off wilson road so its very close but I just dont know much about it.I have only lived here about a year.I have a bucket of Milo good and soured I just need a good place to use it.Im not asking for anybodies honey hole I just know that some areas hold fish and some dont and it uaually differs in different lakes,rivers and creeks.Any pointers would be appreciated.


----------



## NitroNX898

The river is really shallow right now. I tried running up the east fork last week and couldn't find the river channel to run so I putted back to the 1960 bridge. If you run the river from 1960 up that way it get really shallow where you have to turn to get to West Lake Houston. The best place to put in would be off of Woodland Hills in Kingwood but I bet that is to shallow to get out. Is there a boat ramp on the Humble side of the river.
I live in Eagle Springs so you are pretty close to where I am.


----------



## ronniewelsh

the only ramp I know of is @ 1960 and Ive never put in there Ive never had a boat in that piece of water period. Thats why Im kinda leary about goin in the blind!


----------



## NitroNX898

I want to say that there is a ramp somewhere close to hwy 59. I'm just not real sure where it is at. The river channel weaves back and forth and is hard to stay in. I took my bass boat up that way one time and realized that it wasn't worth it. There are alot better places to fish that are close by than having to worrie about the river and messing up your boat. 
That is just my .02


----------



## ronniewelsh

yeah there is a guy who owns a small piece of land with a ramp on it on the north side of the river right by the bridge and he charges a few bucks to launch but I have never put in there.


----------



## Jeff G

The blues bite great when that river is flowing and rising . It's a short window of opportunity that I do my best not to miss whenever it happens . I would suggest if you are bank fishing is to fish at night late for better results . When it gets super hot soon , late night catfishing is a more comfortable time to fish . 

That area seems to just fill in more and more each year and get more shallower . I can remember back in the days when it was 20 feet in there . Around those RR tracks used to be good too . Just pay that marina next to it $10 And you can fish from the north side of the river . You get there by going down Hamblen and taking a dirt road before the RR tracks. 

Fresh bloody cut bait suspending off the bottom is what I would try . It's not deep there anymore . I would say 3-5 if that . You might even try under corks which may be good because you can move the bait around and cover more area.

You might see if you can find those Forest Cove town homes and bank fish there . When I had my side image on my jet ski , the water in front of those and around those powerlines is the second deepest spot on the west fork .(going15-20 ) .


----------



## GGRHouston

*san jacinto*

I've been fishing off this area for the past week. Only thing I catch art cats, gar and turtles. That boat launch is still there five bucks and is pretty **** popular. Take the Townsend exit stay on the feeder and take thefirst right and the the first right before the rail road tracks.


----------

